# Why did you pick that breed?



## Lillybob (25 June 2015)

I one day hope to own a dog again, but being a student right now is not financially or time permitting as I'd love to get a puppy.
But just for the fun of it, I tried a few "what breed would suit you?" tests, where it asked me some questions and gave me a breed! I tried a few and they ranged from Chihuahua to Rottweiler! 
But as I said, it was just out of curiosity, but it got me wondering what made people chose the breed of dog they have?

So tell me about yours! Why did you choose that breed over every other? Was there a reason at all?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 June 2015)

I have an Irish setter. I had always wanted one-when I was very wee I had a pencil drawing of one by my grandfather and of course, Pat the dog was an Irish setter in the Peter and Jane books (yep, that old). I grew up with GSDs and later worked with huskies, owned some rescue collies and collie crosses. We wanted a pup for several reasons so decided to go for a setter. He's awesome but sadly getting on a bit now. OH really wants another one but I am not sure I have the time or energy for a teenage setter anytime soon but we'll see. He has the loveliest nature and if it wasn't for the two young horses, two jobs and other assorted animals I wouldn't hesitate to have another.


----------



## Zero00000 (25 June 2015)

I have 2 Staffordshire bull terriers.
I was brought up around them, always had them in my life and they have always been fantastic family dogs, 
My 2 boys have grown up around the 2 latest girls and they have never put a foot wrong (besides eating their toys and the occasional fence haha)


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (25 June 2015)

I have a Beagle.  From the first time I ever followed my local Beagle pack when I was a child, I wanted a Beagle.  My OH had much more freedom than I did to get a dog and got one before I moved up to live with him; by the time I arrived he had two.  He now has three and I have one of my own, so our very own pack!

I simply love their natures.  They're great little guard dogs for up at our stables because they're very loyal to their owners, they're pretty vocal and they're great for catching small rodents! They're full of energy and love playing, we go on epic walks and they're never tired.  They're great with OH's nieces and nephews too.  My beautiful girl is still a big softie even at 10 months, she thinks she's still small enough to leap up into my lap and loves her belly being scratched.  The only downside is she is *so* territorial that whenever she sees an 'outside' dog or anybody she doesn't frequently come into contact with, she howls in that way that hounds do.  She seems to think I need protecting, which may be the case but she's only capable of protecting my ankles and that's about it!

I'll never be without a Beagle again, that's a certainty.


----------



## SpringArising (25 June 2015)

Zero00000 said:



			I have 2 Staffordshire bull terriers.
I was brought up around them, always had them in my life and they have always been fantastic family dogs
		
Click to expand...

This 

I grew up with them so naturally wanted them forever! I just love everything about them. They're clumsy and goofy and such good friends.


----------



## Zero00000 (25 June 2015)

Clumsy and Goofy is exactly the right words for them ha!
Id never be without the now, and love the staffy 'SMILE'


----------



## Scarlett (25 June 2015)

I've got 2 boxer X. The first one was from a friend who woke up to two puppies one morning from her boxer bitch. Dad was a Spaniel. I love boxers and would have a pure bred one in a flash, however he's an absolutely brilliant dog and I wouldn't swap him for the world. For me all his good points are the boxer in him.
When we decided to get another dog we were 100% that we would get a rescue, none of the boxer rescues would rehome to us - one had a litter of pups but they were all boys and they wouldn't give us one - and nothing suitable came up from the rescues that would. We started looking at other breeds/crosses. Six months after starting looking we saw a 7month Staffy x pup come up, we were instantly drawn to him, then we found out he was Boxer x Staff. Took our older dog to meet him and they were BFFs within minutes, pup came home that day.
I'd still love a pure Boxer one day but have a funny feeling our next dog will be another cross, or Staffy as my OH loves them.


----------



## Scarlett (25 June 2015)

Zero00000 said:



			Clumsy and Goofy is exactly the right words for them ha!
Id never be without the now, and love the staffy 'SMILE'
		
Click to expand...

My OH, who used to be scared of dogs, has been totally converted to Staffys after getting our Boxer x Staff. Dog is the happiest, cuddliest, daftest thing you could meet, I think we could end up with a house full of them.

His Staffy smile...


----------



## Suzie86 (25 June 2015)

I had always wanted a cocker spaniel and my first boyfriend had an absolutely lovely one. I missed him much more than re boyfriend!

When I was in a position to get my own dog there was no question for me, it had to be a cocker.

We did bits of gundog training with him but his heart just isn't in it enough for him to ever work - but by this point my OH had got really into gundog training. So we got a springer, and she's brilliant!

We are waiting for the latest addition, another springer bitch, who will be joining us in about 3 weeks!!


----------



## druid (25 June 2015)

We've always had setters (Gordon, English) and Labradors for working in the family. I always preferred spaniels and have a brace of them now with another joining soon.


----------



## Umbongo (25 June 2015)

We ended up with a border collie on accident (he got dumped on my family as a 'present' despite my dad not wanting a dog).
Apart from a few socialising issues with other dogs due to being attacked at a young age, he is the best dog ever and I wouldn't hesitate to get another one. He is so intelligent, has been so easy to train and is very loyal. 

I would also love a rescue staffie....love them!


----------



## PucciNPoni (25 June 2015)

I have poodles and a border terrier. I actually followed advice on one of those sites and think he was a fab match for our family.  The poodles because I'm a groomer and I rather like to groom.


----------



## fankino04 (25 June 2015)

I have 2 malamutes both rescues but our first malamute which sparked our love for the breed we got as a puppy and bad owners that we are it was mostly coz of their looks! We both love bog dogs so were originally looking for german shepherd or rottie pup but then OH saw a pic of malamute puppies and that was that he would not entertain any other breed


----------



## BSL (25 June 2015)

We have two Chihuahuas, we started off with one after looking after my daughters dogs (holiday sitting), we decided it would be a good idea for him to have a companion so got another a month later. We only have a small garden, other half hates dog poo ( but cleans up after the boys all the time ) they suit us because they fit in with our lifestyle so well. They are adorable, and the only thing We hate, is that we love them so much, such characters, they are our Achilles heel. 
.


----------



## Amymay (25 June 2015)

We have a Bichon Frise. We went for that breed because we had experience of them through other family members, and knew what wonderful little dogs they were.

Like BSL, though - we love Daisy so much, and me too much.


----------



## MileAMinute (25 June 2015)

Beagle.

Our first boy, Max, we got when I was 11 and was desperate for a dog. I wanted a beagle for naive, child appropriate reasons (watched the movie Cats and Dogs!). Went to breeder, found Max, fell in love, took him home at 8 weeks old.
He was my best friend for 13 years, he was the most loyal dog you could ask for and I'd trust him with my life. He was always off the lead and would recall like a gent (despite the beagle stereotype).

I was looking for another last year to rehome, rather then buy as a pup again. The night before we were due to get him, Max had a huge fit and passed away at 13. Monty still came to live with us the next day, and whilst he's no replacement for Max, is just as loyal and fun to be around.

Wouldn't get any other breed (much to OH's disappointment who wants a husky...and will carry on wanting for a LONG time!).


----------



## Hexx (25 June 2015)

Terriers - particularly jack russells are my thing.  My first dog was a JRT - a proper little stocky chap with Queen Anne legs.

I have always fosters terriers of some sort over the years - having had around 15.

At the moment I have a JRT x Dachs and a Miniature Pinscher.  I have to say the JRT/Dach is the easiest dog I have ever owned, he's an absolute babe.  The MinPin is a different matter - one of the most difficult, stubborn, ornery little tykes I have ever met - however, he did have a very very bad start in life.  He's getting better every day and turning into a nice, affectionate little dog.

My dream dog would be an English Setter - I have always wanted one.  They are very hard to come by though - never come into rescue, and there are not many breeders around.


----------



## millikins (25 June 2015)

I have a standard poodle. I've always thought they were fabulous but always had rescues before, when the last one passed away I decided to get my poodle. He's an "interesting" character, clever and good company but also the most dominant, wilful dog I've ever encountered and he can almost certainly think, I'd have another but a bitch. I've also had 2 rottie x, and they were both wonderful dogs.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 June 2015)

We have 2 Rottweiler bitches, litter sisters.  We got them because we had a rescued Rottie bitch at the same time as a pack of Labs, JRTs and a rescued Collie and she was a lovely dog, although had to be pts aged 9.  We did think long and hard about it because Rotties do seem to often succumb in middle-age, rather than making it to old age.
These two are fabulous, clever dogs who both love to watch the TV.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 June 2015)

It was springers or keeshonds, OH's and my childhood dogs, respectively. Being into horses made me swing to springers, less grooming when they roll in the run off of the muck heap! They suit me, intelligent, quick to learn, energetic, love to swim. The massive bonus is that they're hugely affectionate and the perfect size. The black and whites are my second pair of littermates, we've already said we'll have two more littermates when the time comes. 

 I'm definitely a gun dog fan, could be swung to a standard poodle, an English setter, munsterlander or GSP. 

Like Amymay, I love them too much, they're my babies and shoving them off my knee to go to work is hard!


----------



## muddygreymare (26 June 2015)

I used to keep my horse on a yard which also had kennels on site. We had a retriever when I was small but my younger brother developed a fear of big dogs so we were on the lookout for something smaller.

One day a pair of fat little cavalier king Charles spaniels were in for boarding and my older sister took them for a walk and fell in love. 

So along came Harvey. A Blenheim cav from nice parentage with a slim build. He moved out with my sister after about a year so we started looking for another. 

Nearly three years later and I spied a local advert for cavalier pups... Went to see them the next day and fell head over heels in love with a little ruby girl who I named Poppy.

She's now 14 months and is the cutest, friendliest little dog ever and is happy with a few small walks a day or a big hike up a mountain! Harvey is 4 now but has recently been diagnosed with syringomyelia and its not looking good for him  

As a breed they are awesome dogs and love life and cuddles but the percentage of the breed that have SM is about 50% so anyone considering a cavvie should ensure both parents are scanned and confirmed clear as it is not a nice condition at all.


----------



## Bellasophia (26 June 2015)

I'm on my third standard poodle,this time a male,after fifty years of having only females. they are like a second skin,so intelligent they bond so deeply with you .I love the grooming involved too,it's like sculpting,it's like having a living piece of artwork.
my second dog is a black mini schnauzer..I wish I'd discovered this breed years ago,I'm so impressed with how biddable,fun,intelligent this little breed is.Also she is a great little guard dog,but not a constant barker . the added bonus is the non shed ,as we are all prone to allergies.


----------



## Chiffy (26 June 2015)

Starting married life with a cat as we worked full time, as soon as I went part time we bought a whippet. I had worked as a holiday student helping a family with horses,dogs, children etc and they had a whippet that was such a character, a real country dog but could snuggle up in bed with you if given the chance.
Dalstar Snow Queen was white with dark brown eyes, just beautiful. We called her Sula. In time she had pups and we kept a blue called Whisper ( quite funny calling 'Whisper'at the top of your voice!)
After Sula we wanted a similar type but bigger, so after researching greyhounds and salukies we discovered lurchers. This was in the days when alot of people hadn't heard of them and their weren't so many sighthound crosses called lurchers. We went to Lambourn and bought a smooth pale brindle bitch just like a slightly smaller greyhound with more bone. She was wonderful and we bred a litter and kept a broken coated bitch pup.
It was this one called Rascal that prompted my change of breed. Out riding with me one day she chased a Muntjac and when she returned the whole of the top of her back looked like raw meat, it was shocking!
The vet did a brilliant job of putting her back together again and the general concensus was that it wasn't barbed wire but that she had probably caught the animal by a back leg and it had attacked her with their very long teeth.
Anyway it made me  want a breed without a chase instinct. Thinking I would like a Golden Retriever, I went to Crufts to look at them and I found Flatcoats... I had never seen so many wagging tails in my life! I have had a lifelong love of the breed ever since and own two at the moment, along with a rescue of indeterminate breeding and a small lurcher ( couldn't quite give them up).
I have never been a terrier person but we did try a Manchester once, such a smart looking little dog but we didn't replace her. 
When i am no longer up to having big dogs, I shall probably have a whippet again.


----------



## galaxy (26 June 2015)

I have just got my second German shorthaired pointer.

We chose them initially because we wanted a large dog, although not a giant (they are a bit taller than a Labrador). We also wanted something that would be up for anything when we wanted but happy to chill out too. High on the list was also short hair! I can towel rub my boy when we get in the car and he will be dry and mud free by the time we get home. Was always going to be a gundog too because of their trainability.

My friend had one and I just loved her temperament and the fact they are beautiful.


----------



## budley95 (26 June 2015)

Picked a border collie as she has loads of energy, is always outside with me, is loyal, trainable, intelligent and I think she's gorgeous! She also gets on very well with my cat. http://s1342.photobucket.com/user/b...406077011182_1374141547_n.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 June 2015)

Bellasophia, funny enough I'd probably get a mini schnauzer as another dog to show - partially because they're same group so at least can be shown on same day at Ch shows.  But I love their characters - and I rather enjoy grooming them too!


----------



## Kaylum (26 June 2015)

I have a Scottie and had a westie. Totally different dogs the Scottie being the boss but ever so loyal to one person. The westie being friendly and a happy go lucky dog. Plus they don't shed a lot of hair. If I get another it will be a Scottie.


----------



## bex1984 (26 June 2015)

We have two jrt crosses... Both are three quarters jrt and a quarter border terrier, half brothers, they have the same mum. One is 5 years old and one is 13 weeks.

We chose a terrierist because they are small (we only had a small house and car when we got him!), full of character and don't need masses of walking. We were always going to get him a friend at some point and as our dog can be funny with other dogs it was always going to be from the same breeder as he gets on with her dogs. 

They meet every terrier stereotype. They think they are people. I find them hilarious


----------



## blackcob (26 June 2015)

I wanted something medium sized, active and trainable and kept pointing out springer spaniels, border collies etc. to my OH, who was pretty reluctant about dog ownership. He saw a picture of a Siberian and said something along the lines of "they look cool, you can have one of those."

What a learning curve that was.  A collie would be the very last thing on my list these days funnily enough so I suppose it worked out for the best.


----------



## Luci07 (27 June 2015)

Actually we should have English Bull Terriers as that was what my mother had growing up. However,  my brother bought her a puppy when we left home which was a Stafford ... (Me he was nearly right!). Back in the day, these weren't vilified dogs and ours became village favourites on account of being massive clowns. My mother actually bred from her bitch and..shock horror, we had a queue of village people wanting pups. I still have staffords only now mine are all via rescue and so sadly..I am always spoilt for choice. Oldest 2 are correct Staffords but strictly speaking 3 and 4 would be deemed to Stafford x as they are the products of backstreet breeding. I would post photos but can't see how to link the photos in my album onto this post!


----------



## SadKen (27 June 2015)

Two gsds for me. I probably wouldn't have chosen one but oh loves them and already had 1yo charly when we met. He was a beautiful, brilliant, kind and loving dog so I thought they were all like that and we got a pup when charly was 10. Pup was totally different and current youngest is different again.

Like: so trainable, great pack dogs, beautiful, funny, loving in a non needy way...

Don't like: shedding everywhere, chews a lot of stuff when young, are Duracell bunnies and don't ever get tired, and although very loving mine don't like cuddles at all which makes me sad. Had to train the big one to hug but am put off by his sad tolerant face. Also people are scared of them which can be a good or bad thing.

Would love a cocker but really it's gonna be another shep next time.


----------



## huskydamage (28 June 2015)

I have a Siberian husky x Alaskan malamute I bought him because I was a student and too poor to afford a full malamute. Now I know more about puppy farming etc I would not buy like that again and would just go to rescue if I want another sled-type dog. I volunteered at a dog home for a while and there where loads of husky and mal types sadly.

I wanted a dog that would be up for running, hiking and just to have fun outside with. Mine is fantastic for this type of stuff (if he is in the mood!) If he isn't in the mood, all he does is sleep. I took him on holiday to scotland recently and he was a great addition (he carried all our stuff, drinks etc). But in hot weather he just has to stay inside, he hates it.

He has a high prey drive, so I don't let him offlead. If he come up the yard I tie him on a lunge line, then I watch out my mean pony doesn't go after him! He is very good with her though. He is fine with cats, but he will kill and eat things like rabbits.

The worst thing about him is his hair, I am not the cleanest person, but even I get grossed out by how much fluff flies around the house. He has killed about 2 hoovers already.

He is a master escapist and not interested in bribery of food, he does not perform on cue for snacks. Unlike say, my mums lab would! But this is one of the things I love about him, you can see he is always looking and things and working stuff out, slinking around being a devious little git!
He howls and 'talks' all the time. The only dog I know who when you say 'no!' to him he says 'noooo!' back lol
My sister says he is like a 'weird little creature' more than a dog 

Provided I have the right set up for them, I will always go for this type of dog now. He is totally unique from other breeds of dog I've had before.


----------



## Jingleballs (29 June 2015)

When my old crossbreed passed we decided we'd love a greyhound. I think they are so graceful and elegant. We wanted a rescue and contacted some local greyhound charities looking for an older male. We ended up with a 1 1/2 year old lurcher bitch - she ain't graceful or elegant and she's daft as a brush but she's the most loving dog and fab with our young baby. 

She can be a pain in the bum sometimes and isn't the sharpest tool in the shed but has a fab nature which makes up for the lack of brains! 

We think she's greyhound x collie so a mix of lazy and mental!!


----------



## leflynn (29 June 2015)

Greyhound, slightly by accident as I was looking at terriers for rehoming at the time!  I took him as my grandparents used to breed and race them and I love their tempraments, so laid back and lovely once they adjust.

Wouldn't swap my sofa stealer for anything as he is perfect, not crazy but a bit daft, can be left on his own or likes to hang out with you (esp in the pub), will do as little or as much as you like and does the best snuggles


----------



## Enfys (29 June 2015)

GSD's. Originally not a breed we considered but having met some lovely ones we bought from the same breeder.

Ours are, and always have been, watch dogs, they live out 24/7 and are expected to be noisy and tell us if anyone sets foot on as much as the driveway. We wanted biggish dogs that would intimidate if need be. Ours are as soft as mud, once they have been introduced, but they don't come across that way, and that is how we have reared them,  it would be a foolish person who misjudged them and intended harm to their family. They are way better judges of character than I am, I trust their instincts.  

I am a sighthound fan, I had them for years, but they are not suited to our lifestyle now (lots of cats and unfenced land) 

I really, really, want a daschund, but OH has put his foot down on that idea


----------



## EventingMum (29 June 2015)

I had a labrador as a child, my 5th birthday present and adored him. We said goodbye to him when I was 19 and I was heartbroken, however I had read something about rescue centres so went to our local cat and dog home and came home with a lovely collie x. He was a very loyal dog and behaved like a guide dog for my registered blind grandmother - people didn't believe he hadn't been trained. Shortly after I got married OH and I decided we wanted a dog, OH's family were terrier people and as our house wasn't huge a terrier seemed like a good idea so we got a JRT. We now have JRT's numbers 3 and 4 and son has number 5 so we're definitely hooked. They're great characters, each one has been different, huge characters in little dogs bodies.  We also had a collie spaniel x who was amazing, the kindest, easiest dog ever - I can honestly say I never had to tell him off in his entire life; he just seemed to know what you wanted and tried to please you every day - I miss him dreadfully even after 7 years.


----------



## {97702} (30 June 2015)

Awww I'm late to this thread but I had to add my choice  I grew up with boxers (lovely loyal dogs but somewhat dog aggressive in those days!) and then CKCS from age 11 onwards. I had my own cavalier who was a darling, but I ALWAYS wanted a "proper" dog  so when I was 17 my mum allowed me to get a whippet as she likes them too - and I was a sight hound convert . I had 2 whippets, then a gorgeous rough coated lurcher (collie x deerhound cross) who was absolutely stunning. I lost my first whippet at 15 years old & my other whippet was elderly..... I was on the lookout for another whippet when I met Greyhound Rescue West of England collecting in my local town. And the rest, as they say, is history 

I've had 5 pure greyhounds and one lurcher from them, plus a whippet x greyhound cross from Cayla on here, and I would never be without a greyhound again. They are beautiful, lazy, funny, laid back, amazingly fast (of course!) and I love them to bits 

I've currently got 4 - Islay (who will be 12 on 5th July) who is my favourite ever greyhound, Flick (aged 8) who is completely mad, tiny and very engaging & sweet, Amy (about 7 or 8) who is my whippet x greyhound from Cayla, she is far too intelligent for her own good, hugely loyal and obedient and is pretty much the perfect dog, and Hoover (aged 8) who is a huge fawn Tomsk womble type greyhound - gorgeous but all brawn and no brain, incredibly loving and faithful, he is brilliant 

Having 4 of them tends to attract attention on dog walks  so I'm quite often a greyhound ambassador - it makes me so happy talking about them, and I've influenced quite a few people that they need one too  apparently they breed approx 10,000 greyhounds in Ireland each year for the racing industry so sadly there is never a shortage of these lovely dogs looking for homes.


----------



## KVH (30 June 2015)

Greyhound-what's not to love!
I could go on for quite a while about their qualities.. 
But instead I'll just say I'd never have another breed again!


----------



## LHIS (30 June 2015)

This thread is a lovely read! 

I picked a terrier for my first own dog.  I have a 6 (nearly 7) year old Patterdale.  She's an absolute blast and has personality in the bucket load.  She is a fantastic companion, a great judge of character, and a great guard dog.  She is not without her little quibbles and foibles, but I know the 'signs' and can intervene when needed.
Personally I adore what I call 'little scruffies', and I think I will always have terriers.  

I also really like Whippets, Greyhound and have admired many a Saluki and Afghan Hound.  I quite fancy a Whippet or two, especially seeing as they often get on well with terriers and the breeds go hand in hand.  My husband however isn't a fan of the 'skinny breeds' as he calls them, so I will have a bit of persuading to do.  He would like a German or Belgian Shepard.

When I was younger I wanted a Red Setter, I think it was the gorgeous coat that attracted me.  I've sadly never met one though!


----------



## Shoei (30 June 2015)

So I will stick mine in as it seems no one is shouting up for the Giants!  I have a Great Dane called Sinda and will (as soon as renovations are finished on the cottage) be getting a Dog as I always had more than one growing up.

Like many others I have always had them in the family, all the way back to my Great Granddad owning them in the 40's!

Although I love them for their characters!  They are vocal, not as in barking but as in moans and groans to join in with conversations... it's hilarious and along with the facial expressions my dogs make me laugh every day!  Although they are big dogs they take up less space in the house than my mum's minis, as they are pretty lazy and curl up on their beds (your knee if you let them).  They have a mad 10 minutes outside and will run laps but will then be happy to come in or walk miles at a sensible pace.

They are very loyal and trainable, they don't tend to run off because they would rather be with you, preferably touching you!

They don't like dirt so won't be found rolling in dead things (generally). Sinda ran into the muck heap as a pup and her expression was a picture!

Downside - They don't like rain... you try and wrestle a Great Dane out of the door because it's been raining for 12 hours and she won't go P.
                They have a short life span... which is why after 45 years of owning Great Danes my Mum went for a mini Jack Russel.

IMO there is no dog more human!


----------



## {97702} (30 June 2015)

KVH said:



			Greyhound-what's not to love!
I could go on for quite a while about their qualities.. 
But instead I'll just say I'd never have another breed again!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha that's makes all my waffle seem so unnecessary  well what can I say - ditto


----------



## ljohnsonsj (1 July 2015)

I have a JRT X yorkie (Not for designer reasons, there is nothing designer about him!) We was at Arena UK with the horses in September 2012 and the 2 cutest little puppies was for sale! So we bought them both, my brother owns one. Jimmy is the most loyal little dog, I am besotted with him! Then 2 months or so ago we bought a Yorkie Pup. He is gorgeous,and such a charcter. I was never keen on either breed but love them both so much and can't imagine life without them


----------



## Haydn (2 July 2015)

When I retired 15 years ago (I retired early- I'm not quite that old) and moved into a house with a bit of land, my wife (a doggy person) suggested we get a dog- You know, it'll keep you fit walking it (really she just wanted me from under her feet) AND I would be allowed to pick the breed. With my job I was away from home, sometimes with my wife and it would have been unfair for us to have a dog and TBH I didn't know a lot about dog breeds so I did a lot of research, took those silly 'what type of dog is suitable for you' tests. But it was when went to Crufts to talk to breeders I fell totally head over heels in love with the Weimaraner breed, I did lots reading about them, how they weren't for first time owners, hard to train, had minds of their own, etc. but love is blind and we got one. Contrary to everything I had been told, Jazz was the best and easiest dog to train, he was a model citizen except with foxes in the garden- he hated them! He would force me to go for long walks whatever the weather, I made so many new friends, all members of the doggy mafia in the village we had moved to. When I had a heart attack 7 years ago, he laid at my feet while I convalesced, forced me to take him for short walks and then longer and longer ones. 

When he passed away at 13 I was gutted, I swore I wouldn't have another dog. That lasted a year, the difference this time is I wanted a dog, I couldn't bring myself to have another Weimaraner, but I was hooked on the type (HPR gundogs). I looked at all the breeds and decided on a Vizsla. I have had Fynn for 18 months and while he hasn't replaced Jazz, I wouldn't be without him. He, like Jazz, forces me on long walks, he is a almost a model citizen with every one he meets (I haven't stopped him jumping up, but we are getting there). I am taking him to gundog training and both of us are learning new skills. He is a real comic and makes me laugh. As I type this he is next to me fast asleep and snoring on the arm of my old armchair (the only bit of furniture he is allowed on), they are called Velcro dog for a reason.


----------



## rowan666 (3 July 2015)

i have dogue de bordeax x english mastiff, im not a fan of small dogs as a rule (excluding working type terriers, who are really big dogs in small bodies!) i grew up with labs and collies but when i ended up with a cane corso by sheer chance (i was looking for a dog and someone on fb was desperate to get rid, had no mention of breed and there was no pics of him just that he was huge and black!) i completely fell in love with the breed but they are high energy and high prey and gaurd drive so after he passed i was only ever going to get another mastiff only by the time i stopped mourning over him and was ready for another i had a 1yr old baby so i needed something more docile than a corso, DDB it was and after an 8 hour round trip to get him he was totally worth it, hes fab! i will have another corso one day though


----------



## RunToEarth (3 July 2015)

I have always had spaniels and I have always got on very well with them. 

When OH and I first started discussing the option of a dog for the two of us, I was set on either another springer or a german pointer, or possibly an irish setter. My OH wanted a golden retriever, which I have always thought were old people's dogs, and I wasn't keen at all. 

...So, we got a golden retriever last November, and I love her so much I have another reserved for next Spring. She was the easiest puppy I have ever had, she is loyal and loving and has the most trainable attitude I've ever seen. I can't believe I've persevered with springers when dogs like this exist! My OH wanted a GR for their temperament, and she is so gentle


----------



## KVH (3 July 2015)

Lévrier;12956700 said:
			
		


			Ha ha that's makes all my waffle seem so unnecessary  well what can I say - ditto 

Click to expand...

Haha. When you're waffling about a Greyhound it's quite necessary!&#128522;
So waffle away, can never hear enough about Greys &#128521;


----------



## rara007 (3 July 2015)

Cocker spaniel- gundog I could show aged 10- our setter was a bit much for me (and I couldn't reach her tail!)


----------



## willhegofirst (3 July 2015)

I grew up with a small poodle, followed by a Min Schnauzer. When we got married OH had a BC we had three over the years plus a JRT who we lost to cancer, we know have two Italian Spinones, the elder one, nearly ten now we acquired, the younger one purchased when we lost the JRT. They are a wonderful breed, but you can't e house proud, if you own one you will have two. Saying that I would have another BC at a drop of a hat, all ours were from working stock, and other than the last one being protective of children, any children! We never had a problem with them.


----------



## joulsey (3 July 2015)

GSD all the way for me! Grew up with one at my mums, he was huge and apparently I used to ride him! He was an escape artist though, and even had his own police cell at the local station which they would put him in when they found him on his travels, snarling and growling at anyone who tried to enter the cell apart from us when we went to collect him. Unfortunately he was stolen from out back garden and we never saw him again.

Ending up taking another rescue on many years later, unfortunately she passed away in May this year. She was such a lovely dog, had been beaten in a previous life, but was the softest dog you would ever meet. Nieces and nephews could do anything to her. She even started lactating when we got some kittens! I would definitely get another one, and probably another rescue. They are incredibly trust worthy and loyal. Great family dogs.

Also have a soft spot for staffies. Don't really like small dogs, I just don't understand the point in a  Chihuahua....


----------



## Gift Horse (3 July 2015)

I'm a sucker for an English Bull Terrier. A friend of mine who is a fellow EBT lover sums it up for me 

"They are a special breed those English dogs with peculiarities and characteristics that nothing else on earth has,
so funny and loyal but ignorant and stubborn. They are beyond being a dog a sort of super dog or a dog that has
been to a special dog acting and drama school for twenty years before we inherit them.
They really know how to capture our hearts..."

Our current one arrived on Monday :-D
He has spent 4yrs in rescue kennels and is an amputee, a dog warden found him with his back leg almost severed. He's a love I'm smitten )


----------



## Merlin11 (3 July 2015)

I have a black labrador.  Have always wanted one. She is a lovely dog. Loves everything and everyone. Just wants to be with you and to please you. Only fault is her love of food sometimes takes over. Their temperament is hard to beat. I now have a notion for a cocker spaniel. Think they would go well together.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 July 2015)

Standard Poodles are my heart breed but I lost my dog of a life time 19 months ago and cannot face another for a while 
My current breeds are:
Newfoundlands because I absolutely adore the breed, they are huge, cuddly, slobber,  messy, muddy love monsters with a temperament second to none  
American Cocker Spaniels because I love grooming and showing them, they are the happiest dogs alive and great fun


----------



## Emilieu (4 July 2015)

joulsey said:



			Don't really like small dogs, I just don't understand the point in a  Chihuahua....
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit of a lurker but have to defend my little dog on this one! 
My dream dog was always a Golden Retriever but OH came with a chi in tow. The wee guy never really warmed to me; he was all about his dad and i was in the way as far as he was concerned! But when he died my OH's heart broke so i said he could have another, and Stanley arrived.  i am well and truely won over by the breed now- so funny and brave and incredibly loving, we are his world and all he wants is to be cuddled on your lap. Imagine all the fun and personality of a much bigger dog in a tiny little bundle that can sit on your knee all day at work and never bother anyone. Even kids and people who are afraid of bigger dogs laugh at him and can't help but want to cuddle him so he is an ambassador for dog kind!  He is very very easy to keep, loyal to a fault, can travel anywhere with you in his wee bag (bonus for car proud OH) and is just an utter utter joy to have about.


----------



## Chiffy (4 July 2015)

Oh great post Emilieu. I have never met a Chi personally and have large dogs myself but you have defended their corner brilliantly.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 July 2015)

All my dogs and over the years have always been those which would fill a 'purpose' as well as being companions.  There have been;  Terriers of various dispositions,  Gundogs of various varieties though mostly Spaniels and Labs,  Sheepdogs obviously,  working Guard dogs for both work and sport,  and of course Coursing dogs of various breeds and crosses.

The current list is 1 Lurcher dog who's greyhound-whippet-greyhound I suspect,  1 sheepdog who's now ageing and really should be retired through choice and before there's no choice and no work dog,  and 3 working Cockers,  all bitches.

When the time comes when I'm beyond 'using' a dog for a specific purpose,  then I suppose that it would either be a Lurcher or stepping right outside the former thoughts,  a Staffy.  I do like their dispositions and their apparent views on life!

Alec.


----------



## conniegirl (4 July 2015)

currently I have 2 rescue golden retrievers and a beagle.

My goldies are amazing, incredibly loyal and loving, giant golden teddybears.We got goldies because I grew up with them, playing with them, swimming with them, sleeping curled up with them. My current Goldies are Gem, a 6yr old dog who is still entire and Prince, a 13yr old dog. Prince is a bit of a grumpy old man and currently on medication to controll his artheritis, Gem is 6, has everyone who knows him wrapped around his pretty paw. Both are amazing with small children and horses, including being used as a balancing aid when one child was learning to walk.

We got my beagle Jezza, because Prince wont be with us for much longer unfortunatly and Gem needs a companion. I wanted a smaller dog but one that could stand up to the rough and tumble of a playful golden retriever! Jezza popped up on the internal notice board at work, he was being rehomed due to a nasty divorce. I met him, loved him and brought him home.
He has been utterly fantastic, can go on the realy long walks with Gem but is equaly happy curling up on the sofa with Prince. Fantasticly loyal and very well behaved, quite happy to be mauled by my OH's 5 nieces and nephews.
I'm extremely glad I didnt read any of the facebook beagle pages before I got my beagle, there are so many poorly trained, badly behaved and frankly destructive beagles on them that it gives beagles a bad name. 
The only thing my beagle has ever destroyed has been one of his teddys! he wouldnt dare touch any other teddy!


----------



## MagicMelon (4 July 2015)

I chose a labradoodle, all the purists out there will say its not a "breed" its a mongeral, whatever I don't really care!  She's a wonderful natured dog, we chose this type because whenever we looked online or spoke to people labradoodles came out on top for being good with young children (I have a 3yo), good with other animals (have cats and horses) and easy to train. She ticks all the boxes and more. She's also got us into agility, got our first competition end of this month!


----------



## Alec Swan (4 July 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			I chose a labradoodle, &#8230;&#8230;.. . She's also got us into agility, got our first competition end of this month!
		
Click to expand...

Good for you,  a dog with a 'purpose',  and beyond being a companion.  I'm all for dogs and humans sharing their joint 'work' potential! 

'What' we do with them isn't really relevant,  providing that we aren't drawn in to the 'Happy to be a couch potato' comforts!

Alec.


----------



## Fools Motto (4 July 2015)

My parents had a lab x collie and a lab while I was growing up. Loved the labs, so wanted one. Meanwhile, my late grandmother, who we lived with, bred whippets. Loved them. Went to shows with her, helped her walk them all (she had about 15 at any one time!) and loved helping her feed them. So gentle and elegant. So I wanted one.
Turns out, thanks to an accidental mating between my uncles whippet (whom gran bred) and my step mothers labrador, I got my wish with a 'Whipador'! She is now 11 years old, THE best dog for my family and my lifestyle. Wish I could clone her. I'd have many more if it was possible.

Meanwhile, OH has a love for springer spaniels.


----------



## BSL (4 July 2015)

quoting Joulsey,  "Also have a soft spot for staffies. Don't really like small dogs, I just don't understand the point in a Chihuahua..."

The love and devotion they show, their intelligence, (brilliant people trainers), their enjoyment of life, ours are amazing little dogs. Love the Boys to bits. (Husband had Boxers in the family, I had labs. so have experienced bigger dogs).


----------



## JennBags (4 July 2015)

BSL said:



			quoting Joulsey,  "Also have a soft spot for staffies. Don't really like small dogs, I just don't understand the point in a Chihuahua..."

The love and devotion they show, their intelligence, (brilliant people trainers), their enjoyment of life, ours are amazing little dogs. Love the Boys to bits. (Husband had Boxers in the family, I had labs. so have experienced bigger dogs).
		
Click to expand...

Well said, I hate this prejudice against small dogs, and I think it's very sad that anyone can have this attitude, the only negative posts on this lovely thread have been against small dogs - non-working terriers and chihuahuas have been specifically mentioned. I love pretty much all dogs regardless of their size or breed, it's all about their individual characters, and I've discovered that small dogs generally have bags of character.

We grew up with old English sheepdogs, always rescues, and they were fantastic dogs, guess i always thought I'd have them as an adult, definitely always wanted a "proper" dog, not some little thing!  However we ended up taking on MIL's rescue Westie as she was just too bouncy for her at her age, and she is the most wonderful dog you can imagine.  Like BSL and Amymay, we probably love her too much.  People stop in the street and smile at her, or stop us to make a fuss of her - this happens all the time, she has the most magnetic alluring aura about her, and she makes so many people happy.  

What breed would I choose?  I don't think I could pick a particular breed, every dog that is mentioned on this thread sounds adorable!  I love the idea of getting a puppy one day but in reality I would probably always go to the local rescue and take home the dog(s) that pick me, I believe they do that.

Lovely lovely thread. I can really feel the love &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Emilieu (4 July 2015)

Chiffy said:



			Oh great post Emilieu. I have never made et a Chi personally and have large dogs myself but you have defended their corner brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. It is partly guilt for once feeling that way about them myself! And i used to be afraid of Staffies, silly ignoramus that i was.


----------



## CrazyMare (4 July 2015)

Greyhound. OH has had GSDs in the past, we had cross bred terrier types.

We had a long debate about dog breeds. I didn't want high energy or shedding, OH wanted to be able to stroke it without bending down!!!!

Lucky is fabulous, she comes eventing or to the pub, or anywhere. Lots of people come to stroke her and ask about greyhounds. I think being brindle attracts people to her.


----------



## minesadouble (5 July 2015)

I'm somewhat late to this thread but thought I would contribute anyway! I've always had dogs and since being a child have had English Springer Spaniels, working Collie (my parent's dog), Germans Shorthaired Pointer, Lurcher (Collie/Saluki x Deerhound) and we currently have a rising 2 year old Hingarian Vizsla. The Vizsla has totally converted me. He is almost human - like no dog I have ever known. He is a lively dog who loves to work and hunt but at the same time ADORES his family. Cuddles up with my 2 youngest children (5 & 7) and feels it is his duty to love and protect
 them. I can't see myself without a Vizsla now.
I also love English Pointers and Coonhounds and could also see myself with one of these breeds in the future. Obviously as well as a Vizzy!!


----------



## Amymay (5 July 2015)

As a slight aside, we met the most magnificent dog out walking. Mum was a staffy. Dad was boxer x rottie. It was huuuuggge.


----------



## ihatework (5 July 2015)

I've got a black lab, purely because he was an unsold puppy from a litter of 11 a friend bred. My first dog and I had not been intending to get a dog but my friend was very persuasive!!

As it turns out he has been a dog of a lifetime and I'm not sure what will happen when he is no longer here. One thing is for sure, I couldn't get another black lab straight after as it would never be as good as current boy.

If I was to go pure bred it would likely either be a working cocker or a duck toller. But I might just go the rescue route too


----------



## joulsey (6 July 2015)

Oh god I didn't mean to offend anyone, its just personal preference! If I have a dog I want one I can take on long walks, and well...to be bigger than what a chi is. If I wanted something I could cuddle all day long and sit on my lap etc I would get a cat or a rabbit. My friend once got a chi as she had always liked them, but she couldn't cope as it constantly wanted picking up, fussing over and her complete attention. Don't get me wrong I pay my dogs lots of attention but I certainly wouldn't want a "handbag dog" (And I don't mean that term to offend anyone!)

And I don't think its "sad" for me to have this attitude, like I said....personal preference....


----------



## 87whistle (7 July 2015)

I have goldie and recently rescused a coonhound. She is a challenge with her querky character.Absolutely fabulous with animals and childern but she is very strong headed and she does ask the question why occasionally but love her dearly. She has got me in to agility and obedience since having her def one in a million!!!!


----------



## RunToEarth (7 July 2015)

joulsey said:



			Oh god I didn't mean to offend anyone, its just personal preference! If I have a dog I want one I can take on long walks, and well...to be bigger than what a chi is. If I wanted something I could cuddle all day long and sit on my lap etc I would get a cat or a rabbit. My friend once got a chi as she had always liked them, but she couldn't cope as it constantly wanted picking up, fussing over and her complete attention. Don't get me wrong I pay my dogs lots of attention but I certainly wouldn't want a "handbag dog" (And I don't mean that term to offend anyone!)

And I don't think its "sad" for me to have this attitude, like I said....personal preference....
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, dogs' behaviour is often a mirror of their handler. My OH's mum has chis, and yes, it would be more plausible for me to put one of them in my handbag than my golden retriever... but that is where the difference ends. 

Between us we have a golden retriever, three springers, two JRTs and five Chis of various descriptions. They ALL come shooting, they ALL walk (to heel, mostly) they ALL attempt to pick up, even though most things shot are twice the size of the littlies. They would never dream of being put in my handbag or my pocket - they are dogs. As for cuddles - I am far more likely to get a snuggle from my retriever than the littlies. Lap dogs can be any breed you want them to be.


----------



## planete (7 July 2015)

I have had GSDs, a Border Collie, a Border Terrier, a greyhound, a small lurcher, and now a Heinz57 terrier and three lurchers.  Only one of my lurchers is not a rescue (the other ones chose me, they came and they stayed!).  He is incredibly elegant, very brainy and trainable, but also fast and deadly if allowed.  He has educated a number of foster lurchers over the last few years, happily done gun dog training (loves seeking and retrieving), agility (picks up cues at lightning speed and jumps like a stag) and lure coursing.  He can be taken anywhere and fit into tiny spaces if he has to, but will not indiscriminately welcome gushing strangers.  He has my trust and I believe I have his.


----------



## Mister Ted (7 July 2015)

I fell in love with the Cairn terrier.Their quizzical intelligent little faces and loyal and wonderfully happy temperaments captured my heart.My first one was bought as a puppy and we had 18yrs.of fun.I like how they think things out for themselves getting out of situations etc.My current cairn is also a happy chappy and his dancing about in the mornings really makes me chuckle.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 July 2015)

I have a terrier from a well known local family, she has many relatives in the area, so I knew they had a good reputation.  For a terrier she is pretty trainable, quite sensitive really.  I wanted a small dog so I can pick her up if need be!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (15 July 2015)

Another staffy lover too! Ours is daft as a brush and the nicest dog I have ever met!






Don't think I will ever come across another as placid and easy going as her


----------



## pudz02 (16 July 2015)

I just wanted to put my vote in!
Me and my partner bought our own house last year (previously rented and could never have a pet) and we were finally in a position to get our very own dog.
I have always loved the grace of greyhounds but my OH didn't like them "too skinny and need lots of exercise"
Well i knew i wanted a rescue, so started looking and there i found Beni, a lovely little lurcher around 5 months old.
At 12 weeks old had been tied to a tree, and luckily found by some lovely dog walkers. I saw the pic of him and was in love! We went up to the rescue and decided he would be ours. 
He is now 18 months old and has seriously won over my OH, so much so he goes to work with him! 
He is the most loyal loving dog, and loves everyone he meets. We are always getting stopped by people wanting to make a fuss of him, and he loves children and is always so gentle and patient with them!

I would urge anyone's umming and arrhing about a greyhound/whippet/lurcher to get one.
They are fabulous family dogs, they are great for someone who wants a dog that they can take out for a day walking, or a short blast and are just as happy to laze about the house all day (as long as they have a sofa to sit on!!)
that's my 2 pennies worth now, but can you tell I'm in love hehe 
p.s i love all breeds, but lurchers are my heart.


----------



## MuddyTB (16 July 2015)

pudz02 said:



			I just wanted to put my vote in!
Me and my partner bought our own house last year (previously rented and could never have a pet) and we were finally in a position to get our very own dog.
I have always loved the grace of greyhounds but my OH didn't like them "too skinny and need lots of exercise"
Well i knew i wanted a rescue, so started looking and there i found Beni, a lovely little lurcher around 5 months old.
At 12 weeks old had been tied to a tree, and luckily found by some lovely dog walkers. I saw the pic of him and was in love! We went up to the rescue and decided he would be ours. 
He is now 18 months old and has seriously won over my OH, so much so he goes to work with him! 
He is the most loyal loving dog, and loves everyone he meets. We are always getting stopped by people wanting to make a fuss of him, and he loves children and is always so gentle and patient with them!

I would urge anyone's umming and arrhing about a greyhound/whippet/lurcher to get one.
They are fabulous family dogs, they are great for someone who wants a dog that they can take out for a day walking, or a short blast and are just as happy to laze about the house all day (as long as they have a sofa to sit on!!)
that's my 2 pennies worth now, but can you tell I'm in love hehe 
p.s i love all breeds, but lurchers are my heart.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to sell them to me, we have a greyhound and he's just so easy to look after. 
Two 20 min walks a day and he's happy, sleeps the rest of the time. That is why we looked at greyhounds specifically, as with working we didn't have the time to occupy or exercise a busy working dog breed.

However, you can't tell us Beni's story and how lovely he is without a picture!!


----------



## Penny Less (16 July 2015)

Ooh Druid I have had four Gordons, they are the most wonderful dogs. I would love another but don't think I could cope with a puppy now, getting too old!  I have a collie x corgie now who is the most loyal loving little soul, not my choice of breeds , but I love him!


----------



## {97702} (16 July 2015)

MuddyTB said:



			You don't have to sell them to me, we have a greyhound and he's just so easy to look after. 
Two 20 min walks a day and he's happy, sleeps the rest of the time. That is why we looked at greyhounds specifically, as with working we didn't have the time to occupy or exercise a busy working dog breed.

However, you can't tell us Beni's story and how lovely he is without a picture!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this - we can never have too many pictures of greyhounds


----------



## googol (16 July 2015)

We have a (very overgrown) jack Russell type. Would say there's some beagle in there too. We thought she was going to be a small jack Russell but she quickly outgrew that!
I would LOVE a greyhound but OH doesn't like them! Next dog will def be a rescue, prob the saddest looking one lol


----------



## Penny Less (17 July 2015)

Those with greyhounds, I know they are generally laid back and don't need a lot of walking, but do they need to have a really good blast everyday and do you need a fenced in area for them to do it, or do they come back !


----------



## MuddyTB (17 July 2015)

Ours never really gets much of a blast. We have an average size fenced in back garden which he will run a few loops rounds, and he hares up and down the living room when he gets excited, (he's older now so does this less). Now he doesn't tend to blast even if we are somewhere he can run, just goes for a gentle canter.

We only ever let him loose in fenced in fields/paddocks or the horses school though, as he would disappear so once a week or so. All is good with recall in the house, but he has a very strong chase and if a fluffy creature catches his eye he zones out and just goes.

That said all greyhounds are different. Ours is particularly sensitive to cats etc but I know plenty of owners who do let theirs  off lead quite happily and some can live with cats and don't chase them.


----------



## {97702} (17 July 2015)

Duplicated by accident


----------



## {97702} (17 July 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Those with greyhounds, I know they are generally laid back and don't need a lot of walking, but do they need to have a really good blast everyday and do you need a fenced in area for them to do it, or do they come back !
		
Click to expand...

It really depends on the individual dog TBH - my male greyhound has never been interested in having a blast since I got him, but then he raced for 5 years! The others do enjoy it occasionally but aren't bothered if they don't get the chance.

All of mine go off lead every day and I haven't managed to lose one yet so yes they do come back  having said that you have to be conscious you have a sight hound & keep a close eye out for small fluffies, deer etc that they might want to chase.  I always start mine off in an enclosed paddock until I'm sure of their recall - there has only been one I've owned that I couldn't let off the lead, she made a run for it every time so it wasn't worth the stress!


----------



## Dizzle (17 July 2015)

I've got a Border Terrier, at an old yard they had a litter of BT x (JRxBT), I wasn't allowed a puppy in my rented flat so I 'adopted' one at the yard, he used to follow me about the place, I loved him but couldn't have him. So, a year later when I was in a position to get my own dog there was NO question as to what I was getting. I went to view the first litter I found on preloved, they weren't KC registered but I just went for a 'look'... paid a deposit for a 2 week old dog and 3.5 years later I wouldn't change him for the world. Having a puppy was cute but I love the fact that he just _knows_ the commands now, he's my best friend and a very good judge of character. He is the most unterrier terrier, he doesn't yap and has absolutely no killer instinct, he just wants to lick you, cuddle up and be loved. I wouldn't change him for the world and I actually worry about how I would cope without him.


----------



## hannahlow (21 July 2015)

Rhodesian Ridgebacks.

They can run all day and love nothing more than following on a hack and then curling up on the sofa!  They are so loyal, and fab best friends   So well behaved, but they know when to step it up a notch when someone they don't know arrives!


----------



## pudz02 (23 July 2015)

Muddy TB 
Your grey sounds like Beni to a T, haring round the garden and living room! 
He usually gets a good blast at my OH nans smallholding on the weekends then just 20 min daily walks. He has great recall unless he sees another dog, then he's off and wants to go and play!

Here are the pics of him  sorry if there are too many, but you did ask hehe!!

This was in the rescue when he had just been found-
This is also the very photo that made me fall in love with him! 







this was the day we brought him home, and a few days later in the garden













this was him at the stables a few weeks ago







and finally him in his favourite position at home


----------



## Becky smith (9 May 2016)

I have a 3 month dog de bordeaux x cane corsa.i looked for this cross because.i love both theyre temperaments.ddb for its gentle way with children and cc for its energy and guarding instinct.most intelligent and well behaved puppy ive had.i just love mastiffs x


----------



## Orca (9 May 2016)

I have a rescue Shar Pei and a tri-breed terrier, who's a mix of JRT, Border and Patterdale (three kinds of trouble!).

I love the intelligence of Shar Peis, they are very independent, aloof but loyal and inherently lazy. They would quite literally lay down their life for you of their own accord - yet barely give you the time of day otherwise, aside from enthusiastic greetings! They aren't cold towards their family but they aren't needy. They are unlike any other dog I've had or known. Mine is always very gentle and kind towards the children, concerned with their wellbeing and generally motherly. She assesses strangers intensely with no hint of a threat - but she won't just fall for anyone. Shar Peis tend to be very astute. They are very quiet around the house but have an extraordinary vocal range (from purring upwards). As one of the fourteen ancient breeds, I find them and their history fascinating. 

The terrier is the opposite


----------



## Annette4 (10 May 2016)

Being honest, we didn't really decide on the breed.

Jack - we were wanting a medium sized dog and let my mums friend (head vet nurse at our practice) know we were looking. She called on my birthday to say a client had been in that day with 4 puppies for second vaccination which would be the right size, she had told her about us as a home and she was happy for her to pass her details on.....he came home that afternoon!

Fizz - we had already fostered 2 dogs for a local charity and they had a litter born in kennels and they asked us to foster one at 8 weeks old to get it used to a home environment.....once she was here she wasn't going anywhere.

My next dog....I want another whippet having had Fizz and met lots more....they suit me and my lifestyle.


----------



## Janah (15 May 2016)

I have two yellow lab bitches, mother and daughter.  I decided to have labs as my last dog was a collie, the dog of a lifetime and i wanted something different as another collie wouldn't have been the same.  I have had labs in the past and I love their smiley faces and their easy going natures and the fact they love everybody.  They are brilliant with our cats and chickens and just nice people to have around.


----------



## LD&S (15 May 2016)

KVH said:



			Greyhound-what's not to love!
I could go on for quite a while about their qualities.. 
But instead I'll just say I'd never have another breed again!
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Micky (15 May 2016)

Pretty much always cross breeds..Not cockapoo stuff..lab X gsd or lurcher X saluki X collie X.. Why, they always appear better tempered, healthier and I like reasonable sized dogs!!


----------



## LD&S (15 May 2016)

Penny Less said:



			Those with greyhounds, I know they are generally laid back and don't need a lot of walking, but do they need to have a really good blast everyday and do you need a fenced in area for them to do it, or do they come back !
		
Click to expand...

Most greys don't need a blast every day, maybe a couple of times a week, recall isn't something I would have a lot of faith in but fencing especially with the boys doesn't need to be very high as they don't tend to jump.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 May 2016)

My parents always had german shepherds and as beautiful as they are I knew I would not choose to own one especially living in a farming area with lots of sheep and livestock.  Our first dog was a labrador,  we ended up with her because my MIL found her tied to a fence but no one claimed her and as she already had two dogs we decided to keep her ourselves.  We then had two black labs but our son was quite young and wanted a smaller dog he could handle himself so we bought a springer that turned out to be a springer x collie, fabulous natured dog and when we decided to get another one as by then the labs had passed away we wanted the same cross but it was just as 'designer' breeds were coming popular and breeders wanted more for the cross than I had to pay for a pure springer so got a pedigree springer instead.  Gorgeous dogs, easy to train and as both myself and my husband walk a lot they are perfect for us. Wouldn't recommend them if you are not prepared to get out in all weather.


----------



## Grey_Arab (15 May 2016)

I have a small, working build red/dark yellow labrador. Grandparents and parents have always had labs and I don't think that you can fault their temperament, willingness to please and cheerful company. My girl is great, fits in with what I want very well, settles at work very well but is always up for a walk/adventure.


----------

